# IPod/ITunes.. help!!



## whatisausername (Mar 31, 2008)

I have an IPod Third Gen video, but ITunes isnt working on my computer. I mean its there and i can put music on my computer use'in it.. but for some reason cant put it on my IPod? and it wont let me get the album art. Does any one know where im screwing up?

Thanks!:smile:
Crysti


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, 1st off, the iPod has to be linked to that iTunes, and none other. And 2nd, you need to make sure that the iPod isn't full already. And lastly, once the ipod is linked, and connected to the computer, it should show up in the iTunes device list on the left. Click on the iPod's icon there and then the main window will show details about the iPod. In the top of the main window there are tabs for the different things that can be put on that iPod, go through them and make sure that iTunes will transfer over what you want, then click the sync button in the lower right, and the files will now be copied to your iPod.


----------



## whatisausername (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you!!! that helps so much!! its much appreciated! thanks you again!


----------



## annoying_ipods (May 16, 2008)

will that work on my ipod...i have the 2nd generation ipod but i think mine is more complicated??? i accidentally QUIT the syncing of my ipod because i was in a hurry and now i can't get my ipod to load up in itunes.








sinclair_tm said:


> Well, 1st off, the iPod has to be linked to that iTunes, and none other. And 2nd, you need to make sure that the iPod isn't full already. And lastly, once the ipod is linked, and connected to the computer, it should show up in the iTunes device list on the left. Click on the iPod's icon there and then the main window will show details about the iPod. In the top of the main window there are tabs for the different things that can be put on that iPod, go through them and make sure that iTunes will transfer over what you want, then click the sync button in the lower right, and the files will now be copied to your iPod.


----------



## annoying_ipods (May 16, 2008)

HELP ME PLEASE!!! SOMEONE PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME! I AM DESPERATE! I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO...LIKE I SAID MY IPOD IS NOT COMING UP ON ITUNES. IT USED TO BUT SINCE I RUSHED MYSELF AND QUIT SYNCING MY IPOD DON'T WORK ON ITUNES NO MORE...PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME!!!!:frown::sad:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Dude, hold on, it's only been 4 minuets! First of all, what OS are you running, and version of iTunes? And all iPods will work in like manner on the current version of iTunes. But if the iPod isn't showing up in the left pane of iTunes, I must know what OS you are running so that I can start telling you how to figure out what the problem is. But the 1st thing to do regardless of the OS is to reset the iPod. How to do that can be found in the owner's manual of the iPod you have, or on Apple's iPod support site. Once you have reset it, does the iPod work, or what I mean is, does the iPod play the music you have on it? If the iPod doesn't even play the songs on it, then it is broke, and needs to goto an Apple repair center. If it does function as it should, plug it into the computer, and the screen should change to a blinking do not disconnect message. If not, then make sure that the firewire ports of the computer are working, and the cable you are using is still good. if they are both good, then there is something wrong with the iPod, and it doesn't see it's firewire port, again it needs to go back to Apple. If you do get the message, then you need to make sure that the OS is seeing the iPod, because if it doesn't see it, then it can't tell iTunes to find it.


----------



## annoying_ipods (May 16, 2008)

what is OS??? please do not shorten any words on me.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

OS is operating system. I generally only use the most common of abbreviations because there are tons out there, and unless you are a hard core computer guy, you will not know them all. But OS is one of the most common ones out there. Please make sure when you ask for help that you state your level of knowledge, or use Google.


----------

